# Eclipse *.jar ausblenden



## y0dA (21. Mai 2008)

Hi!

Wie kann ich im Eclipse die jar Files zu einem Projekt ausblenden?
Hab schon mit "*.jar" bei Customize View probiert - kein Erfolg..


mfg


----------



## ARadauer (21. Mai 2008)

warum willst du das machen? was ist dein hintergedanke?


----------



## y0dA (21. Mai 2008)

ICh möchte in der Perspektive keine Jar Files mehr sehen sondern nur die Ordner/Packages und Java Files.

Mich stört es ganz einfach und bisher hatte ich Jars immer ausgeblendet nur weiß ich nicht mehr wie ich das angestellt habe.


----------



## y0dA (21. Mai 2008)

Falls es jemanden interessiert:

Project Explorer --> Menu --> Customize View --> Libaries from External anklicken.


----------

